# Looking for help with a regimental number



## butlerdavidc (3 Jan 2014)

Having lots of success tracking down family members military history but have ruN into a bit of a road block.

My one uncle service number H1816 started with regiment (info I am seeking) and then later transferred to the Regina Rifles. I also have information he may have served with the 2nd Heavy Anti Aircraft regiment as well before being transferred to the Rifles. I believe this info will help identify the missing regimental information.

Thank you for you help.

David


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jan 2014)

Service number H1816 belongs to a general block of numbers assigned to "No. 10 District Depot (Personnel Selection)." To determine what units he served with you will probably have to order a copy of his service record from Library and Archives Canada. 

This page has instructions for ordering files for those who served after 1918: http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/genealogie/022-909.007-e.html


----------



## MedCorps (4 Jan 2014)

If you are looking for information on 2 Canadian Heavy Anti-Aircraft Regiment you can find some information here: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21741.0

It might be a starting point.  The typists son left and e-mail address and offered (in 2008) to pass questions to his father. 

Good luck. 

MC


----------



## butlerdavidc (4 Jan 2014)

Hi all

I am looking for some help. 

I am writing a book on my families military history. I have been successful in getting some information and I have requests into the archives but I am looking for help with a regimental munger.

My uncle Clarence's number is H1816 I know from research that he remastered to the Regina Rifles at one point but I do not know what regiment he started with. I do know that at some point he served with the 2nd Heavy Aircraft Regement (mobile) so maybe that will offer some help.

Question 2

My uncle Clifford enlisted and was assigned to 12 District Depot Regina. Was this depot assigned to a specific regiment. I have a photo of him it is not very clear but it looks like he has a Battleford Volunteers cap badge again a very fuzzy photo.

Question 3

Clifford then went on to serve in Korea. Is there any place other than the archives where I might be able to find any info on his service there. I will be heading to the museum here in Calgary as they are commemorating the Korean War this year.

Any help you could give me I would be grateful. 

Thank you

David


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Jan 2014)

The District Depot would not have been assigned to support any specific regiment, rather, it was the regional focus of the administration and training of soldiers before being fed into the overseas reinforcement system (or sent on to a Canadian based unit). No. 12 District Depot Regina would have handled the despatch and return of all soldiers recruited from throughout Saskatchewan.  It would have provided drafts to a variety of units that came from the region, and also fed generic Corps reinforcement systems as the demand required and suitable soldiers were available.

Unless you have family records, the only source that will match him to all the units he spent time with is his service record. You try various Second World War forums to see if you can turn up someone researching the specific units you know of, they may already have built nominal roles or have War Diaries, etc., in hand. Keep in mind that unless someone has actually made those requests of the Archives and done the ground work research, you may be looking for information in files that literally have not been opened in 50 or 60 years.

For his Korea service, you can try the Korea Veterans' Association, but unless they can out you in touch with someone who actually served with him, you've going to need his Korea service record too.


----------



## klambie (6 Jan 2014)

Contact me via my site below and I can provide a bit of info on Rfn CE Butler, including the circumstances of his wounding 5/6 Jul 44.


----------

